# ARCHOS AV400 pocket video recorder won't work



## pat8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Suddenly all my saved data has disappeared. All my saved data (videos, music, pictures) in the folders are now empty, even the help folder is empty. I did not mistakenly delete them. But the memory space is still three quarters full i.e(Free: 16721. Used: 59577). Basically all my information and help info has disappeared from the folders. Since then I recorded a programme from the TV onto the AV400(Now saved recording reads as VID~179.ATI in Video folders)but it will not play the recording or any other recording, it says "This is not a recognized file type. It will not play.". Recording and playing from TV worked Ok before problem. Now my PC does not recognize the AV 400 when it has been connected to the PC. Worked OK before problem. Loading bar has appeared when I turn on the AV400. then says, "please wait checking free space on hard disc. This did not happen before problem. 
Can anyone help me with this problem as archos technical support replied to me saying "The device you are currently requesting information on is a legacy device. That is, it is no longer commercialized by ARCHOS" and they would not help me with this problem


----------

